# ct scan showed enlarged left ovary w/ 2 cysts



## kota (May 21, 2002)

Can anyone please tell me what this might be? The Gastro ordered the Cat- Thought it was IBS.. Have had a colonoscopy/endoscopy/lower/upper-GI..and now the CAT finally found these things. The gastro's nurse called and told me about the enlarged ovary and cysts...so she really had nothing to say in detail. Made an appt w/ the Gyn and getting a ultrasound.Please help...really freaking out!!Thanks!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

((HUG)) It's normal to be scared, I would be too in your place. altho I do not know what this is, you have my support. I have had a 10lb ovarian cyst and I do know the pain. Pls take care!


----------



## kota (May 21, 2002)

Thank You... it's just very frustrating...the nurse didn't tell me anything. I'm so worried.. wishing you well and thanks for your warm words


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I am sorry for what you are going through. I dont think cyst are usually anything to worry about but I mean we do worry. I think they like to see what they will do sometimes. I think they shrink sometimes too. I am currently waiting to get an ultrasound too for possible cysts or uterine problems. I hope that things go well. There is alot online about cysts and from what I read usually they can go away. Sometimes they do cause problems too. Just depends on the types.Hope you get well soon. Hugs, polly


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Sometimes they wait it out to see if it goes away on it's own, can give you pills to attempt to shrink it, or have it surgically removed.


----------

